# Can't Upload Large Pix



## tino (Apr 15, 2007)

I get an error when i try to upload pix larder than 15 kb. Small pix, 5-10 kb, are not a problem. Ive got good pix in jpeg about 50 kb, and a boatloada questions and a little boasting... 

Thanks T...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2007)

try this program "irfanview". works great. i use it A LOT.
IrfanView - Free Software Downloads and Software Reviews - Download.com


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2007)

once you download it just use it to open your pic. in the tool bar is an option to resize. click there then just enter the size you want. save and your done. i love it.


----------



## tino (Apr 15, 2007)

Damb now there too big. What format? All the pix i see here are big and clear.


----------



## tino (Apr 15, 2007)

Hay fdd2blk, just check out your pix...VARY NICE! size and subject...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2007)

okay i'm opening irfanview. a blank black screen opens. i go to file(upper left). click on open and find my pic that i want to resize. i click, click. it opens. i go to "image". click on resize/ resample Ctrl +R. "set new size". i use 640 x 480. click ok. now make sure to save it at that size. now you should be able to load it. JPG.


----------



## tino (Apr 15, 2007)

got it... thanks for the help...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2007)

i'm sorry. i use 640 when i post in a thread. you can go bigger in your gallery. i saw this fat cola so i clicked on it. it's so cute. try to size up a little. i set my camera at ISO 800, 640x480. i wanna see that plant at 10 weeks.


----------



## Bigbud (Apr 15, 2007)

why dont you upload it to photobucket.com then copy the image code? and past in your post? it saves messing about with programs to shrink the pics


----------

